# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الاسلامي  هل تعرف مامعنى ان تصلى وتسلم على رسول الله

## سراج منير

*هل تعرف مامعنى ان تصلى وتسلم على رسول الله* *بسم الله* *قال الله تعالى :**" إن الله وملائكته يصلون على النبي ، يا أيها الذين آمنوا صلوا عليه وسلموا تسليما " .* *معنى الصلاة على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم   :**" صلاة الله تعالى ثناؤه عليه عند الملائكة ، وصلاة الملائكة الدعاء " .**بمعنى* *" صلاة الرب الرحمة ، وصلاة الملائكة الاستغفار " .**  والمقصود من هذه الاية ، أن الله سبحانه وتعالى أخبر عباده بمنزلة عبده ونبيه عنده في الملا الاعلى ، بأنه يثني عليه عند الملائكة المقربين ، وان الملائكة تصلي عليه ،** ثم أمر تعالى أهل العالم السفلي بالصلاة والتسليم عليه ليجتمع الثناء عليه من أهل العالمين ، العلوي والسفلي جميعا . وقد جاء في ذلك أحاديث كثيرة ، ونذكر بعضها فيما يلى .**1 - روى مسلم عن عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص رضى الله عنهما أنه سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول :**" من صلى علي صلاة صلى الله عليه بها عشرا " .**2 - و عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :**" أولى الناس بي يوم القيامة أكثرهم علي صلاة "**" اي أحقهم بشفاعته واقربهم مجلسا منه .**3 - و عن أبي هريرة ، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال**  " لا تجعلوا قبري عيدا ، وصلوا علي فان صلاتكم تبلغني حيث كنتم " .* *4 - و عن أوس رضي الله عنه ، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :**" إن أفضل أيامكم يوم الجمعة ، فأكثروا علي من الصلاة فيه ، فان صلاتكم معروضة علي " .**فقالوا يارسول الله وكيف تعرض صلاتنا عليك ، وقد أرمت : أي : بليت ؟ . قال :**" إن الله حرم على الارض أن تأكل أجساد الانبياء " .**5 -   و قال :**" مامن أحد يسلم علي إلا رد الله علي روحي حتى أرد عليه السلام " .**6 - قال أبي طلحة الانصاري   :**" أصبح رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوما طيب النفس يرى في وجهه البشر " قالوا : يا رسول الله أصبحت اليوم طيب النفس يرى في وجهك البشر . قال :**" أجل : أتاني آت من ربي عزوجل فقال : من صلى عليك من أمتك صلاة كتب الله له بها عشر حسنات ، ومحا عنه عشر سيئات ، ورفع له عشر درجات ، ورد عليه مثلها "**7 - عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :**" من سره أن يكال له بالمكيال الاوفى - إذا صلى علينا أهل البيت - فليقل : اللهم صل على محمد النبي وأزواجه أمهات المؤمنين وذريته وأهل بيته كما صليت على آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد " .**.**8 - عن أبي بن كعب رضي الله عنه قال : كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا ذهب ثلثا الليل قام فقال :**" يا ايها الناس اذكروا الله . اذكروا الله . جاءت الراجفة (النفخة الاولى) تتبعها الرادفة (: النفخة الثانية) جاء الموت بما فيه ، جاء الموت بما فيه "**قلت : يارسول الله إني أكثر الصلاة عليك ، فكم أجعل لك من صلاتي ؟ قال :**" ما شئت " .قلت : الربع ؟ قال :**" ما شئت ، فان زدت فهو خير لك "**قلت : النصف ؟ قال :" ما شئت ، فان زدت فهو خير لك " .**قلت : فالثلثين ؟ قال :" ما شئت ، فان زدت فهو خير لك " .**قلت : أجعل لك صلاتي كلها (: أجعل مجالسي كلها في الصلاة والسلام عليك . ) قال**: " إذن تكفي همك ويغفر لك ذنبك "**هل تجب الصلاة والسلام عليه كلما ذكر اسمه* *ذهب إلى وجوب الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كلما ذكر طائفة من العلماء ،   واستدلوا على ذلك بما رواه  أبي هريرة ، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال**: " رغم أنف رجل ذكرت عنده فلم يصل علي ، ورغم أنف رجل دخل عليه شهر رمضان ثم انسلخ قبل ان يغفر له ، ورغم أنف رجل ادرك عنده أبواه الكبر فلم يدخلاه الجنة " .**ولحديث أبي ذر : أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :**" إن أبخل الناس من ذكرت عنده فلم يصل علي " .**وذهب آخرون إلى وجوب الصلاة عليه في المجلس مرة واحدة ، ثم لا تجب في بقية ذلك المجلس ، بل تستحب**. لحديث أبي هريرة ، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :**" ما جلس قوم مجلسا لم يذكروا الله فيه ولم يصلوا على نبيهم إلا كان عليهم ترة (النقص) يوم القيامة ، فان شاء عذبهم ، وان شاء غفر لهم "**استحباب كتابة الصلاة والسلام عليه كلما ذكر اسمه**استحب العلماء الصلاة والسلام عليه - صلوات الله وسلامه عليه - كلما كتب اسمه ، إلا أنه لم يرد في ذلك حديث يصح الاحتجاج به .**وذكر الخطيب البغدادي قال :**رأيت بخط الامام أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله كثيرا ما يكتب اسم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من غير ذكر الصلاة عليه كتابة .**قال : وبلغني أنه كان يصلي عليه لفظا .**الجمع بين الصلاة والتسليم**قال النووي**: إذا صلى على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فليجمع بين الصلاة والتسليم ، ولا يقتصر على احدهما فلا يقل : صلى الله عليه فقط ، ولا عليه السلام فقط .**الصلاة على الانبياء**تستحب الصلاة على الانبياء والملائكة استقلالا . واما غير الانبياء فانه يجوز الصلاة عليهم تبعا باتفاق العلماء وقد تقدم قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :**" اللهم صل على محمد النبي وازواجه أمهات المؤمنين إلخ " .*  *وتكره الصلاة عليهم استقلالا ، فلا يقال : عمر صلى عليه وسلم . صيغة الصلاة والسلام عليه* *( 1 ) وروى مسلم   أن بشير بن سعد قال :**أمرنا الله أن نصلي عليك يارسول الله . كيف نصلي عليك ؟ قال : فسكت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى تمنينا أنه لم يسأله ، ثم قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :**" قولوا : اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على آل إبراهيم ، وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على آل إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد . والسلام كما قد علمتم . "*  *: عن أبي هريرة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :**" ما من خارج يخرج من بيته إلا ببابه رايتان : راية بيد ملك ، وراية بيد شيطان ، فإن خرج لما يحب الله عزوجل اتبعه الملك برايته ، فلم يزل تحت راية الملك ، حتى يرجع إلى بيته ، وإن خرج لما يسخط الله ، اتبعه الشيطان برايته ، فلم يزل تحت راية الشيطان ، حتى يرجع إلى بيته "**اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميدا مجيد*   * *

----------

